# Skin color change????



## TwinCreekValley (Feb 6, 2013)

I have Nubians and use a Henry milker and hand milk them. Their skin color has changed. They went from having pink teats and hoohaas to almost black. I was wondering if anyone knows why this may have happened. I also have a Boer doe that I am hand milking only and her color did not change. They are purebred Nubians. One of them Is on her third freshening, another on her second and the one in the pics is on her first. And yes it is the same goat in both pics. The top pic is from a couple weeks ago the bottom one is from this morning.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, that is really weird. I look forward to seeing the responses. I have no idea why the milker would change the color of their vulvas too. I have a feeling it isn't the milker.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So she was pink until you started using the Henry Milker?


----------



## SeldomSeenAcres (Jul 30, 2012)

Have they been out in the sun?
Some of my girls' udders will change after a few days in the sun.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My guess is their are two things going on here. Natural pigment change and the Henry milker. I have a doe who had pink teats in the beginning of her first freshening but they have turned grey at the end of the first and now on her second. The Henry milker is a constant suction so it pulls blood into the area without release so that's probably the other reason.


----------



## TwinCreekValley (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes. She was pink until I about a week and a half after I started using the milker. I did have them out in the sun for a few days too. But the skin under their tails, vulva area, changed from pink to that same color as on her teats. Only the three Nubians had their skin color change tho. The Boer doe that is also in milk did not have any color change.


----------

